# Made by Knock Tampers Available



## Krax (Oct 26, 2014)

A small number of Heft 585 Tampers have been made available on the Made By Knock website today for anyone that is interested.

http://www.madebyknock.com/store/p15/new_heft_585_tamper___genuine_la_marzocco_precision_basket_in_17g%2F18g.html

I've ordered mine, there are 4 left


----------



## kadeshuk (Nov 22, 2014)

Well,they are gone now. If I'm lucky, I might even get the one I ordered in March!


----------



## kadeshuk (Nov 22, 2014)

Which, I may add, was shown as being in stock when I ordered, and has been deducted from my cc. I have a very good mbk simple tamper, so wait with baited breath for the closer fit.


----------



## Krax (Oct 26, 2014)

kadeshuk said:


> Which, I may add, was shown as being in stock when I ordered, and has been deducted from my cc. I have a very good mbk simple tamper, so wait with baited breath for the closer fit.


Good luck with that, I'll let you know when I receive mine.


----------



## juwelkeeper (Feb 17, 2015)

Ordered one too so will let you guys know when i recieve mine


----------



## Gthe1 (Apr 28, 2015)

See you all at Christmas!!!!


----------



## juwelkeeper (Feb 17, 2015)

Gthe1 said:


> See you all at Christmas!!!!


LOL







i get the feeling you might not be to far out going by what i have read on here.


----------



## Krax (Oct 26, 2014)

As long as it comes gift wrapped and arrives by the 25th ?


----------



## Krax (Oct 26, 2014)

Gthe1 said:


> See you all at Christmas!!!!


Xmas is here! New Heft 585 Tamper arrived today. (11 days from placing order).


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I have a package card from the postie. Was having a bit of a lie in this morning. I couldn't remember what I might have ordered. Here's hoping.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Krax said:


> Xmas is here! New Heft 585 Tamper arrived today. (11 days from placing order).
> 
> View attachment 14919


Would you please post some pics with the basket as well?


----------



## juwelkeeper (Feb 17, 2015)

Still waiting for mine


----------



## Krax (Oct 26, 2014)

ridland said:


> Would you please post some pics with the basket as well?


Sure, please see link below

http://s1028.photobucket.com/user/krax60/library/Made%20by%20Knock%20Heft%20585


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Is the basket an IMS? I thought it came with a La Marzocco Strada basket. That is what it says on website.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ridland said:


> Is the basket an IMS? I thought it came with a La Marzocco Strada basket. That is what it says on website.


Photo says lm17g ?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks like an LM strada to me


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I can't believe it but less than 2 weeks from order and I have my Heft 585 and basket. I'm not sure about the basket. It does have lm 17g etched on the side. It did not come with any sort of quality control report. Nor did it have Strada etched on the side. I thought I saw pictures which had Strada etched on the side of the baskets. Therefore I'm currently under the assumption that it is not a Strada basket but is in fact a La Marzocco Precision basket.

The text on the Made By Knock website is contradictory. In one place it says they ship a Strada basket complete with quality report. Elsewhere it says they ship LM Precision baskets. So in a way, the sort of mix up to be expected from Made By Knock. Will play with new toy tomorrow.

This is the page in the Made By Knock page which details how they will be shipping a Precision basket; no its a Strada basket; nope correction its a Precision basket









http://www.madebyknock.com/store/p15/new_heft_585_tamper___genuine_la_marzocco_precision_basket_in_17g%2F18g.html


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

Just checked mine that I got a few months back and has strada stamped on the side, so pot luck maybe?


----------



## juwelkeeper (Feb 17, 2015)

Still waiting


----------



## juwelkeeper (Feb 17, 2015)

Still waiting


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

juwelkeeper said:


> Still waiting


A month!

Depending on the payment method I would get a refund!

Appalling customer service, on any level... But no surprise


----------



## juwelkeeper (Feb 17, 2015)

Yes its very poor, payed by paypal.


----------



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

ROFL I have just ordered one now ONLY because I want to see how long it takes to get to me















(with walnut handle








)


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

He's probably just planting the tree for the handle now you've ordered.


----------



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

jonc said:


> he's probably just planting the tree for the handle now you've ordered.


mwahahahahahaha


----------



## juwelkeeper (Feb 17, 2015)

just emailed them lets see what reply i get if any lol


----------



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

jonc said:


> He's probably just planting the tree for the handle now you've ordered.


the seed has 'sprouted' so how long before the sprout becomes a tree?


----------



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

juwelkeeper said:


> just emailed them lets see what reply i get if any lol


an 'out of office' reply saying ' we are out planting the tree to make you a tamper with' ?


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Just checked and their are 5 in beech and 2 in walnut available.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

ridland said:


> Just checked and their are 5 in beech and 2 in walnut available.


What that really means is,

'We now have your money, you thought we had stock, we didn't and we will make what you ordered when we can be arsed'


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm sorry but this must be the only reason, why else would you not deliver what people have paid you good money for?


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

I just ordered myself a Knock Heft 585 Beach Handled tamper - only one more left (when this was posted). No baskets available (mailed Knock to ask for a follow-on) but I am pleased to have found one available having stalked the website for ages! Website here:

http://www.madebyknock.com/store/p15/new_heft_585_tamper___optional_la_marzocco_precision_basket_in_17g%2F18g.html


----------



## ausin96 (Mar 9, 2016)

I've ordered a Heft 585 last Monday and heard nothing but confirmation of my payment. When should I begin to worry? Using the plastic tamper at the minute which is infuriating.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Start worrying in a few weeks and check your order confirmation to make sure your address has gone through properly.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

ausin96 said:


> I've ordered a Heft 585 last Monday and heard nothing but confirmation of my payment. When should I begin to worry? Using the plastic tamper at the minute which is infuriating.


Contact Peter on Instagram or Twitter. I've had quick responses on each.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I have a couple of tampers to sell (1st gen MBK Heft and Motta) to tide you over if in need of something better than the plastic thing.


----------



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

well, last July I ordered a tamper which was in stock....waited a good 3 months then filed a dispute via my credit card and got my money back as they never bothered to reply to my messages (facebook/twitter included!!)


----------



## ausin96 (Mar 9, 2016)

Feel I should post to say I've now received my tamper and an email apologising for the lack of communication. Seems to be luck of the draw, the quality and value is great but not if you urgently need something.


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

I can't believe people still tolerate this ? Why would you put yourself through this much shag and hassle, life is too short, move on to a supplier who actually gives a shti about you as a customer


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

I have had confirmation of postage and await the tamper. No reason to suggest anything will go awry.


----------



## Horses McFaddon (Feb 23, 2016)

I recently ordered my knock tamper from dear green. Was delivered in around 5 days. Maybe you might want to give that a go.


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

So guess what still has not turned up yet.........


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

Does anyone know how to reach Knock other than their normal email address? My order has not arrived nor have replies to my emails.......


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

AMCD300 said:


> Does anyone know how to reach Knock other than their normal email address? My order has not arrived nor have replies to my emails.......


Instagram seems to work best.


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

OK. Thanks.


----------

